# Disc vs. drum chippers



## coolbrze (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new chipper and I've been looking mostly at the Carlton, Bandit, & Vermeer chippers. For VA trees, what is better a disc or drum chipper. I want something in the 10-14" range. What do you think?


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bandit 250xp is a good all around disk machine, I have the 1890 bandit drum and its a beast.


----------



## Xtra (Aug 13, 2008)

The BB 250 is a nice machine.

My personal choice . . . disc / 12 - 14" / Morbark or Brush Bandit / diesel at least 100hp.


----------



## Sandlaketree (Jan 11, 2016)

Go disk and at least not a drum Bandit.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Jan 12, 2016)

My first chipper was a 88hp Bandit 150 disc and we had alot if dead ash then. The branches would shatter under the feed drum and the chunks would jam the bottom feed roller, then the short chunks would turn sideways between the rollers and the disc and slow everything down. I bought a 188 hp Morbark 2400 drum and it works great a lot heavier but you'll leave the job with alot less junk wood and the chipping would have gone alot faster


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 12, 2016)

The difference between a disc and a drum is as follows:

-A disc chipper gets uneven knife wear as the inner knife towards the disc shaft doesn't get used as much.
-A disc chipper throws chips further due to the larger fan paddles on the disc.
-A drum chipper gets even knife wear as it cuts with the grain of the wood.
-A drum chipper doesn't throw chips as far as a disc because the fan paddles are smaller.

I prefer Morbark drum chippers and Bandit disc chippers. 

I hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey Dave, (Eq. Broker)
Aside from brand preferences, if you (getting stuck on a desert island scenario) had to choose either drum or disc, do you have a personal bias towards one or the other, based on service life / cost of ownership, etc?
Do drum chippers require less engine hp than disc ones?


----------



## Sandlaketree (Jan 12, 2016)

A disc chipper is a lot like the old heavy engines of the past, heavy fly wheels/engines that turn slower than modern engines. Once the fly wheel/chipper disc gets up to speed, it doesn't take much power to keep it going, so you have more power for chipping. Drums don't have near as much diameter so less momentum (diameter seems to be more important than just weight alone). To me, a disc chipper shears the wood, a drum chipper because of a radial arc cutting path - whittles away a log. I have looked at my drum throwing chips and it seems the chips really come out the discharge shoot at a radial also. The disc chipper it throws chips as strait and fast as an arrow. I have to say, a disc chipper is pretty finicky with needing to keep the blades sharp for top performance, a drum chipper will let you get by a little longer with not so sharp blades.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 12, 2016)

Tough question! Usually disc chippers are lighter in weight and are easier to tow. You also have to take in consideration if you're chipping into a chip truck or not. If not, I would prefer a disc chipper as it throws further and harder. A disc chipper will pack a truck more than a drum chipper. I don't think horsepower is a deciding factor. Horsepower usually only effects the auto-feed coming on more or less. The more horsepower, the less the auto-feed comes on. After sitting here typing this I think a disc chipper is easier to work on than a drum. Since we work on both styles here the disc is easier to get to the engine than a drum. Many times the doghouse around the engine is so close that it's very hard to work on. I think the life a chipper depends upon the care.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks - appreciate your input.
My former c&d woodchuck was a bugger to both get at, and remove / reinstall the knives, but fortunately, it was something that didn't have to get done very often. It is a breeze changing or flipping the two knives on my 65XL in comparison.


----------

